# Telfair County?



## goodoleboy1012000

Where did the Telfair county report go?


----------



## horsecreek

I dont know.....
maybee cream puff  or whatever and his friends got thread removed for their humor.......
    
That and all the      they drink...
They are probably having a   right now.....They are   guys.....

Hey guys, yall got a spot for me? I will fir right in!


----------



## horsecreek

Also, 
Im headed up FINALLY friday am about 6am. towing camper so will take a bit. will hunt friday afternoon thru sunday!!!! 
Im so jacked up about it...been way to long since I have been up!


----------



## zksailfish

*Appology*

Let me get this out of the way and appologize for anything that we said on the last post.

I think that you are right on the reason why the post was taken off . Some of us guys humor was not appreciated or deemed needed. I think That I can speak for everyone and say that no harm was meant and that moving forward we will be a little more respectful.

On a side note, moving forward please do not call me Cream Corn on this new post. On this new thread I have some tuff name like Ramboo or Duke or anything besides cream corn. 

Horse Creek Give me a call on my cell this weekend and we can meet for lunch or dinner. I am hunting Friday- Sunday as well. Also did you get the money for the disc?


----------



## horsecreek

no problem man, it didnt bother me. Thought it all was funny...
I sent PM to Michale lee , he is looking into it. 
I got $$, thank you.
cool on dinner....friday when we get there I have to find my camper    under grass..  
no really, MSP clared soME of camp for us (THANK YOU)...
going to setup other camper and clean up , THEN TO DA WOODS.....Have 3 stands that have my name on them..Going to be like a kid in a candy store, wont know which way to go once I enter the pines...


----------



## goodoleboy1012000

*deer movement?*

I was just wondering how everyone has been doing in telfair. My wife and and are hunting fri - sunday also and was wondering if anyone has been seeing any pre - rut or rut yet. Or if the deer are moving much yet. We are in Soggy Bottom hunting club.

Thanks


----------



## zksailfish

*rut*

I hunted Friday -monday and I only saw a fawn. Donkey toe saw a nice 8 but he was missing half of his rack and a 6 pointer that were definately showing signs pre rut activity and their back tarsels were brown. The weather was warm and starting thursday it looks like things are going to shape up.
At Barlows there was 5/6 good bucks that were shot between 8-10 in the morning chasing does


----------



## horsecreek

this weekend should be pretty good with geting a little cooler...


----------



## msp

Horsecreek, I might be going up there on Thursday. Should be a good weekend to be in the woods. Did you get the power turned on? Is you dad going up this weekend?


----------



## Gone Fishin

Heading to the WMA, Fri-Sun.  We did the Mz hunt earlier this year, with no luck.  Hopefully this will be a different story.  

My dad and I met 2 brothers from Jax  on the WMA during the Mz hunt . . .


----------



## horsecreek

msp,I sent you email this morning...but yes, dad is going and power is should be turned on today. I calle dthem yesterday...
we should be therbout noon fri or before--if I get dads  but going ontime....

I know where dad will hunt, me...prob go sneak in fri after get camp done and chk out spots real quick.. either of the 2 loc ons or lader in botm..
already going       about it..


----------



## Bowhunter24

Well heres the thread. We hunted in telfair this past weekend i saw 2 spikes and one 6 pt, i still think they are a good 2 weeks off over in our woods horsecreek, the 3 bucks i saw had no sign of swollen necks and there tarsal glands were dark but not to dark. Dewayne did shoot his first deer ever sat morning took a nice 8pt, not bad for his first deer i will post the pic on here. His neck was not swollen either and his tarsal glands were not that dark. Im heading to turner county on thursday afternoon hunting there from fri threw wed then over to telfair for thur - sun, will be up for 10 days i know they will be rutting in turner last time i was up every doe i saw had a buck with them, hopefully by the weekend of the 18th they will be rutting in telfair. We also have a retarted rack buck walking around our woods HC and MSP dewayne seen him from the same stand he shot the 8 in the next morning have 5 pts on one side with a nice main beam and a 10 inch spike on the other. Good luck up there this weeeknd


----------



## horsecreek

Alright, way to go....nice buck...
weight ect ect .......come on, details, details....lol
everyoen always says the 15th is when its hot.... got me...
it always seems beter as far as buck sign--rubs, trees broke in dec! but im not great buck hunter, my numbers back me up!


----------



## zksailfish

good job Dewayne, nice first buck you lucky big toebig toebig toebig toebig toebig toebig toe


----------



## horsecreek

hey bow, 
haw far is yalls camp from lease..


----------



## msp

Nice deer Dewayne! Now how bout a few details!


msp


----------



## horsecreek

like was he headed to or from our lease??
I pretty sure there are "lease border deer crossing regulations" that need to be followed....    


just kidding.....


----------



## Bowhunter24

Well we hunted sat morning, i sat him in a creek finger that came out into the clearcut and i was on the other side of the property in a creek finger. Dewayne was watching the cut and the road that went down the cut going to the back of our proprty, well i at 20 min after light , i hurd him shoot, he said the buck came out of the cut and was trotting down the road and came by him at like 20 yds when he shot. Man i wish i would have nice bucks just come running to me to get killed    i guess they always seek out the newbies first   . We tried to call each other after he shot the deer but neither of our phones was coperating, so i got down and went to the truck and there came Dewayne skipping back he was a happy camper. The buck weighed 155lbs 
HC our camp is 10 min from the lease. I will be up in Turner county this weekend, and will be in Telfair the following, i dont know if any of my guess are gonna be in Telfair or not, i know mrbowdeadly was wanting to go, but dewayne and ken cant go till next weekend, and im gonna be in turner this weekend.

And finally, There is no way Zac that we are changing ur nickname it will be forever know as " Cream Corn" or we can call u the " Creamer" or donkeytoes fav " Creamy"    

Here is a pic of Dewayne after we got done with him at the processer


----------



## horsecreek

good blood job....
good luck in turner co nd then telfair thurs on.

man, I was watching the outdoor chan last night adn drury outdoors, I sat there with a smile on my face just geting ready to go.....stupid I know but its been to long since Ive been up. not used to that amount of time not seeing ol' ga! and the lease. 
taking the new barnett quad 400 crossbow with me too....that thang shoots that bolt like a bullet!!! 
would love to see it make contact with those spitfires on the tip....


----------



## MAC-DC

Got 3, 8 pt. and 2 does. Rut is on. Buck was running her all around. Came out out 8:45.


----------



## horsecreek

well sat am I had a big ol brute walking by. I aimed the 30 cal m1 carbinbe (didnt have my 06' as some state agency was being a but--same old story)..anyway, 
He went to walk on by looking tired and flat worn out. Only giving my glipses here and there in a short stretch, I forgot what I was to do. he froze me up! I had no idea what a grunt call even was and to use it to get him in past the pine limbs.   
I got a (thought to be) clear hole to shoot, shot once and then the other 2 came within 1 millisecond!...only to hurt yet another pine tree.....
I missed the buck from the same stand last yr with my bow. if in fact the same one, what a yr he had growing...
good 120 plus with just awesome mass and an easy 200lb...

be back after him thanksgiving weekend i guess...
scrapes have increased 10fold in the last 2 yrs. everywhere...


----------



## horsecreek

also, someone connected over at bowhunter24's  lease sunday morning.....
anybody heard?? know they are hunting all week so prob wont find out for sure for a few days....


----------



## Donkeytoe

HC - bowdeadly was up there during the week and so was Dwayne - it must have been one of them.
I finally am ready to share a picture of the buck I was hunting that had me so excited with the rublines I was finding early in the season.  Notice the rub in the background - it's impressive....... More than I can say for the buck that I keep getting pics of in the area though... It must be a trick 

Oh by the way this was taken with my newly constructed - homemade, digital trail cam.  It works great!!!!


----------



## horsecreek

hmmmm.. I was only one on our lease sunday am, dad had to drop me off and head back to camp. "stinks" to have one of those mornings but probably happend to most of us...LOL. might have been someone from rd (hope not) between both leases. 1 other shot came from old lease next to me. didnt talk to those guys and see if got something. funny, jeff said he hadnt seen them since they bought lease but they were in woods friday when I went to stand... guess there no rule they have to talk with owner hunh....


----------



## horsecreek

I know bowhunter and them will be having some nice weather this week hunting!!!
hope they turn on!!!!
will be there sat and sun with my bow and dad now that this weather is rolling in...
daughter sick.....


Thu
Nov 17   Mostly Sunny 
 61°/32° 0% 
  61°F

Fri
Nov 18   Sunny 
 61°/31° 20% 
  61°F

Sat
Nov 19   Sunny 
 66°/35° 20% 
  66°F

Sun
Nov 20   Partly Cloudy 
 68°/38° 10% 
  68°F


----------



## zksailfish

did you guys see this monster Telfair Buck
http://www.gon.com/truckbuck/view.php?id=109


----------



## horsecreek

saw that pic today but didnt notice county


----------



## horsecreek

should be goooooooooooooood weekend commin up guys...this cold weather shoud turn up the heat..  
esp staying prety much the same through thanksgiving weekend....  

headed up friday after work!


----------



## horsecreek

is that across from me??   cool beans!!!!!
hes suppsed to be in telfair so hopefully thats good news on deer movment right now.. will be there tommorow!!!!
tel him to hold 1 for me..   

msp is supposed to be up as well already...

I can hardly sit here right now.....thats like , TOO GOOD OF NEWS to hear at work....
Was buck chasing does??? feel so in the dark with all these unanswered questions....   
tampa---help man!!    
travis is glad I dont have his number right now.....


----------



## horsecreek

dont know where thats at...
day time thing or night? will have boy so anything extra fun he would like....
went to wall mart las tnight with him and got warm clothes for him to wear...115.00 later, hes ready for cold!!!!!
he has a matching set aof cold weather gear..I dont even have that...lol
remington bibs, parka, gloves and hat...--got to keep him warm so he wil sit longer..lol


----------



## horsecreek

maybee. I was planning on hunting from 10-1 with boy with this moon in all. but I have had good luck seing
bucks with moon still up...


he wants to get in there before light   --I couldnt beleive it....but being 32 dont know how long he will last, but he does have some warm stuff now....

but we could hunt am and then to barlows and be back in woods by 2....
send you pm with cell

then if things go well, dont know how long taking pictures ect will take...


----------



## horsecreek

okedokee.....
so , hows was everyones hunt?

mine and boys, 
uhhh, we didnt see anyting.....even sunday morning at 7am,
still no tall racked, narrow 8pt , 130 or so lbs to be seen at 25 yrds trotting by...   

I am however missing 2 shells, anyone seen them?????


----------



## Bowhunter24

Mine was awsome i hunted on my turner county lease the whole week, and seen over 30 deer. Seen alot of does and took a big fat 150 lb doe on thurday night, then on friday morning i had let 2, 8pts walk and seen a 5 pt then around 8:40 i shot my biggest buck to date a big 10 pt, he dropped in his tracks. My grandpa aslo killed a big 9pt so it was a great week. Taking thanksgiving week off shoul dbe in the woods the following week.


----------



## horsecreek

man, that sounds like one heck of a week!!!!!
guys on the 300acres saw 16 as of sat and took 2 does, 1 145lbs..

bucks still making fresh scrapes, put camera out to see if could catch one that way, I dang sure cnt hit with a gun!  
got me some platinum tip slugs for this comming weekend....no more m1 30cal crap.
I couldnt give that gun away to a terroist this weekend..


----------



## Bowhunter24

well the pic of my buck is up in the bragging board, thanks Karl for posting it for me, my computer wouldnt let me do anything. 
U must have all the scrapes on ur lease horsecreek beacuse we aint found one scrape on our lease. Any of yall gonna be up the weekend after thanksgiving


----------



## Donkeytoe

the only way i'll be able to go is if I break up with my girlfriend and move out.  The honey do list is long and my time at home has been short.       But I wish I was going


----------



## horsecreek

I guess bow...we neve have but maybee 1 or 2 scrapes. big change this yr! Now, it would be nice to actually connect with one of these dang bucks. just kills me...
went to go get rifle yesterday and dad told me to come over 1st. got there and he bought me a new mitchell mauser 8mm...   
I would hate to hunt with it and ruin it. he got the collector grade too. I could however use the bayonet if I missed the shot..   
trying to come up with the heart to tell him I dont want for hunting. its  a nice gun though but just think I would mess it up for what I do...
goign up thursday night thru sunday afternoon. they should be going at it!!!!!


----------



## Donkeytoe

Here's my monster 8 point I shot in SC this past weekend. Not big but my best shot to date.  Stopped him running across a field just before he entered the woodline.  Ranged it at 230 yards.  Dropped him dead in his tracks and only had a few seconds to set on him and fire.


----------



## horsecreek

good buck...
sc has its fiar share of bucks....had fun up their in dog\still club yrs back...
just found a dog\still club in maclenny close to home. 17k acres! think I will be there next yr.


----------



## msp

Nice one donkeytoe. Kinda looks like my boss's toupee except he only has spikes.

HC, You ain't giving up on Ga are you?


----------



## horsecreek

no, just need something close to home for most hunting. 
 something did just pop up that may hamper ga hunting though for next yr and beyond for a while. have to wait and see and that one.. 
I just like digging myself into a deeper hole....   


you going up this weekend msp? or anyone else???
i cant beleive Im going again. guess im making up for last yr!!


----------



## horsecreek

happy thanksgiving to yall....
hopefully a better story come monday...
msp is letting me borrow his rifle for weekend..should make a connection if offered this go round....


----------



## horsecreek

no luck this weekend. pleanty of real fresh sign, scapes all over some areas. tracks galore, NO DEER! hunted fri and sat alomost all day, nothing. buddy had same results tues and wed in club near mcrae. dont know whats up.....
had MSP'S 7mag ready to rock, nothing to shoot at....


----------



## Bowhunter24

mrbowdeadly was up on our lease this past weekend and didnt see any deer either, he did go hunt our 70 acre tract in dodge county we have permission to hunt and missed an 8pt sun morning. we need to have a shirt tail cutting party for yall 2 missing deer, horsecreek missing last weekend and mrbowdeadly this weekend


----------



## zksailfish

I think he missed because of Karma naming me cream Corn


----------



## horsecreek

dang, dont know whats up with them deer. going back this weekend with daughter!!!! my be in the dog house with girlfriend for going 4 weekends in a row and its more exciting that shes GEARED UP for the trip!!! but hey, got to have time with daughter, right?

im up to 2 misses. hope not to add to that either!


----------



## MAC-DC

Fri and Sat were great deer hunting days. Got 3 does. Also got 3 hogs and 2 coyotes first of the week.
Bucks were chasing week before, got an 8pt.
Have seen 30 deer, 12 hogs and 2 coyotes on my 260 acres this season. Been a great year. So far on the lease 7 does and 2 bucks.


----------



## horsecreek

good deal mac....the guys on the 300acres have seen quite a few deer. 16 one weekend but all does. took a few..
I had a buck coem in last week I think was on a trial of a doe that came by stand before me and son got in it. he was in a hurry...but that was it...
HEY, Lets see some pictures man!!!!


----------



## MAC-DC

The 8pt isnt worth a picture. Small rack, big body. It had no, I mean no teeth. Judging by the charts he was 10plus years old. Never seen a deer that old. Was hot on the trail of a doe. Had messed around in the thick stuff before coming out with her leading. She walked right under my climber, just about to take the shot and looked over and there he was. Walked 5 feet under my tree, shot him straight down between the shoulders.  Probably 180 pounds.  Had two points broken off. All in all, a nice deer to harvest.


----------



## horsecreek

whos going up???? 
me and daughter are.....


----------



## horsecreek

welp, another skunk weekend. saw a yote sat eve was all. 
sunday, slept in with it  pouring rain and all. 
how did yall do mr bow ect...?? got any pics of ur buck?


----------



## Bowhunter24

We came back yesterday. I thought i hurd a shot come from ur way sat evening horsecreek. Man the yotes were howling hardcore that evening. I seen 2 does at 2:30 and that was it in telfair. I hunted in turner county on fri morning and seen a 9pt and 2 does. We did go out and hunt on this small tract of land i have permission to hunt on in dodge county and mrbowdeadly took a doe sun monrin in the rain, we hunted till 8 he shot at 7:40. Mrbowdeadly also took his best buck to date this weekend shot a nice 9pt on sat morning. All and all it was a pretty good weekend. Going back to hunt this weekend not sure where though. That will be it for me till after christmas


----------



## horsecreek

ya, that was me shootin. hoping nobody heard   .
missed a yote movin at a good clip through the pines. took out another pine tree though...


----------



## Bowhunter24

Well if i was a deer u would be the one hunter that i would walk out in front of       I was hopeing them yotes would come out in front of me sounded like a pack of them howling sat evening


----------



## msp

them yotes scared the heck out of my daughter. that was the first time in the woods for her.


----------



## horsecreek

why not, all the other deer have all but knocked me over they came so close. they had a better chance of getg cancer from the smoke than lead poisoning....


----------



## Donkeytoe

you guys seen the stud that one of the McCranies shot in Dodge Co in GON this month.  I think it was week 9.  Very impressive - don't know if that was one of the deer you may have seen at Barlows but WOW!


----------



## zksailfish

*Chauncey Lease*

Will anyone be going hunting in Dec. and Jan.? I have been asigned a client less than 30 minutes from our lease for the rest of Dec. and Jan. I plan on hopefully getting to work a little late and leaving work a little early so I can get some hunting in During the week. 
I also plan on trying to find out who has been trespassing on our lease. This last weekend I saw fresh tire tracks entering our property from the main dirt road and also fresh footprints from the back gate all the way to the middle of our lease.

Unless this is the DNR, when I catch anyone on our property for any reason I will call the local authorities and get the DNR involved as well. I do not care if someone is looking for a deer they shot, hiking, or horseback riding. Unless it is the police or DNR I am going to press the full extent of the law. I think some locals know that we are all from Florida so they are hunting our land during the week.If someone shoots a deer and needs to come on our property I hope they clear it first with the authorities. I wonder what the charge is for tresspassing with a loaded weapon"Felony"  

So over the next couple of months Hopefully I will be able to surprise our unpaying lease member.  

Anyone want to bet that I catch someone? I am almost more pumped in catching this poacher or tresspaser then shooting a big buck. I have a couple of good ideas of areas I can hunt and at the same time catch this person.  

Wish me luck and let me know if you are comming up


----------



## horsecreek

go get em man.. may head up tonight as weather looks to be clearing some....but def after christmas for sure the last 3 weekends. 
it ticks ya off when you notice someone else on your lease!!!!    

be carefull and good luck......


----------



## horsecreek

going this weekend and the next 2. got to get one this yr somehow.. will make a few drives last weekend if need...


----------



## zksailfish

*where is everyone*

Has anyone been hunting lately. I went fishing yesterday in Hutchsion Island and caught two snook, two blue fish, and about ten jacks.

I will be up hunting for the next three weekends and will keep you posted


----------



## horsecreek

I thought I was going but prob not.


----------



## Bowhunter24

Just got back from telfair last night, that was my last trip up there, dewayne shot a button buck for a doe on fri. I went duck hunting on sat, nothing seen deer wise on sat from dewayne. Jason went duck hunting with me on sat we shot a few ducks. On sun i decided to go deer hunting so i borrowed one of deaynes rifle and a i borrowed a climber and an orange vest from jason that morning, i didnt bring anything to deer hunt. Me and jason hunted our 70 acre tract on sun morning and both had deer come in early just to early to shoot, then at 9 am i had 3 deer running past me so i shot one thought they were does but it was a button, oh well, i wanted one more deer to make jerky with and i got it so i was happy, thats # 8 for me, its been a great season for me and the guys i hunt with. Im going up for the last weekend but i will be hunting in ashburn, gonna try to fill my last buck tag with my bow.


----------



## msp

HC....Clean out your inbox


----------



## horsecreek

ok clean now...

headed up tommorow!~!!!!!!!!! for a weekens hunting by myself.. get to sit in soem stands I havent been to in a while. have taken kids almost everytime...so, I get this one and they can come for last.....


----------



## Bowhunter24

well did yall do any good ?????


----------



## horsecreek

man, this yr is getting worse every time. I can only see the crap they leave behind. its like they poop right where Im gonna walk just to big toebig toebig toebig toe me off. 

going up again for last weekend. taking kids.. I gots lots of corn out too! gonna try to catch one headed to the corn..
and for our fellow woody folk that might happen to look in on this and want to complain--. it 99yrds away from stand....but in my mind I counted 100.....LOL


----------



## horsecreek

WELP, I GOT SKUNKED!!!! 1st time I have hunted up there and not taken a deer. my 2 misses will haunt me till next season for sure.... we and msp are going to fert some oak patches  as I did a few yrs ago and it worked with getting them to produce acorns. just need more food source big time. it should be time for thinning (every 3rd row) this or next yr. this will let more light in for new growth.   also set some stands (double stands) so kids can hunt more places than a ground blind. Man, I would have given up that 1st huge buck (big toebig toebig toebig toe, I did anyway hunh .lol) just to get the small buck with my boy with me. would have made the yr, even if just a doe. oh well....
might go up for some squirrel or coyote soon. who knows....
horse......


----------



## Bowhunter24

The end of hunting season is tough in telfair county. I hunted the last weekend in my turner county lease and saw 9 deer, 6 does, a 4pt, 6pt, and a nice big heavy 8pt on the last evening of the hunt. Its been a great hunting season for me i cant complain, have a freezer full of meat and my biggest buck ever for the wall, and also some nice wood ducks for the wall also, im exicted about next yr, this wil be my first time in a long time of being to able to prepare to hunt the same property the next yr, im excited about that. Now its time to get ready for them turkeys


----------



## mossyhorn

*bowhunter 24*

hey bowhunter,
i cant seem to figure out your hunting stories. You say you did not shoot any buttonheads this year  in the deer hunting forum you even accuse me of smoking something. my question is why do you admit to killing a buttonhead in this section. I guess morals and integrity is something you have not been taught. So please dont get mad at me for just repeating what i read in your own post. You sure gave me a hard time about a man and his word yet here it is you are proving that your word is about as good as a wooden nickel. mossy


----------



## Bowhunter24

Its ok Ted, we all know the truth about u, u showed ur morals and intergety already


----------



## mossyhorn

Travis, 
I know you like to ramble on and on so just answer me this did you or did you not shoot a buttonhead?


----------



## horsecreek




----------



## Bowhunter24

I did shot a button buck, nothing illegal or moraly wrong about that. I didnt seek out to shoot a button buck, but it happend and im not gonna feel sorry about doing it, he has ate really good.  Now what is illegal and moraly wrong is u shooting 20-30 ducks when u would go duck hunting down there on the creek, thats something to brag about i guess, u seemed to be pretty proud of urself


----------



## mossyhorn

bowhunter you are about  as  full of crap as a constipated elephant . was you there when we shot ducks no. do you know how many people was there no. just  stick with what u know, which i know limits  you. i think i will stick with telfair and dodge where there are big deer if u would  just let them walk. You know the state record nontypical comes from telfair along with several B and Crocket deer.just go back to turner with your if its brown its down motto and who knows u can keep on eating those 50# bigguns


----------



## Donkeytoe

i sense some hostility here.....


----------



## mossyhorn

sorry guys just tired of this guy. i gave him first chance at lease and he declined now he wants to run me down.i guess he rubbed me the wrong way. anyway no more negative post  ive got to be a good boy so santa will bring me that big 12 pt. next year. good hunting mossyhorn


----------



## mossyhorn

*horsecreek*

hey bud,
I seen 11 turkeys in the hayfield(next to you} today. Looked like there was 3 longbeards in the flock. mossy


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

Mossyhore,

    You told more than one person that you killed those ducks, so don't try to get on here covering your rearend.  You told me when I took that lease I could have it for the next two years at $7.50 and $8.00 respectively.  You lied.  You backed out.  Don't get on here getting on your high horse about what was killed on that lease.  I LEASED that property from you, NOT Travis.   He followed MY rules which were what you dictated to me when I agreed to lease from you.  NO BUTTON BUCKS were taken on this lease, per my rules.  You are getting tired of him?  Y'all PM each other till your blue in the face.  Don't get on here talkin smack about what happened on a lease that I ran, because frankly you are rubbing me the wrong way.  You didn't answer my PM's concerning OUR agreement, then I have to get all the information second hand from Travis.  I have let this go, but I am not going to sit here idly while you talk about button bucks being killed on a lease that I was responsible for.  I did what you asked, we obeyed Georgias rules, you upped the price for whatever your reasons are.  Fine.  Glad you are gonna let it go too.

MBD


----------



## mossyhorn

a young buck is ayoung buck it dont matter where why or who so i cant help your situation look at the pics a 155# deer is a 2.5 year old. so dont question my word i just get rid of the problems


----------



## horsecreek

that feild is across from the 300acres which I let go and jeff leased it to someone else. im down across from your land to the edge of the creek bottom tree line. its 160acres. 
that 1 flock is big. we counted 23 several times.


----------



## mossyhorn

oh i gottcha 10-4.


----------



## Bowhunter24

Well i guess u cant kill any deer on a lease u lease from mossyhore?? I killed 2 young does from the lease, and there were 2 antlered bucks killed from the lease a 8 pt and a 9 pt which are being mounted, and u are giving them crap for shooting them?? I guess killing way over the limit of ducks is legal though, u seem to be skirting that question, and u told more than one person how yall were blasting away on the ducks  and killing tons of birds in one shoot. U seem to be on a high horse on calling me a brown its down type of hunter, why, because i killed some does? I eat venison for most of my meals, so i would shoot does, i killed does from all 3 places i hunted, i wouldnt shoot alot of does in one place though, they were spread out on 3 counties. I dont know how many bucks i let walk this yr, the only person in telfair that was letting the bucks walk was horsecreek our other 3 sides were killing any deer they saw. Check the books and get back to me on bigger deer in the coutiesz, im pretty sure u will see that turner ranks higher that telfair or dodge in big deer, and also the biggest buck in the state was killed in turner county this yr grossed 190" netted in the 180". One more thing can u please tell us how u are subleaseing rayoniers land out, sounds like a profitable sidejob. Well i have bored u other guys enough, so im out, goodluck this season.


----------



## horsecreek

-----the only person in telfair that was letting the bucks walk was horsecreek -----

  -- now thats funny. 

I still put all the blame on the X for not having my gun...   
and to think. if $$ dont change, i will have to give up the lease after all this time of letting them walk. they are hard to hunt but some studs are hanging out in there!


----------



## gruntman

would like some info on telfair cnty. is it a good cnty for deer.  place i am looking at is in the china hill area. i hunt south of telfair in barrien cnty i love the place but it is prone to flooding. when it does you are real limited on hunting kind of a waste of money  when it is flooded


----------



## MAC-DC

Looks like you guys cant get along any more. Such a shame. What have you come too.  Sure glad my "club" is a small selective group. No problems like I see here.


----------



## Bowhunter24

MAC-DC the problem was not with the club itsself, it was the guy who we leased from, who to come and find out was subleasing us the land from rayoiner and jumped the price on us by $3 an acre than what he originaly told us, that was the issue. It didnt affect me a whole lot beacuse i still have my lease in turner county, but it did affect some other guys that could not afford the same price i could.


----------



## MAC-DC

One guy can sure mess things up. Had that a few years ago on a sweet lease in Al. Hard to trust new people after that. Its what keeps a lot of us on small leases with trusted friends. Better luck in the future and good hunting.


----------



## MAC-DC

Bowhunter, as I looked backed on the messages it became clear to me what was being said. I too like venison, and killed quite a few does as the  owner was wanting to get nuisance permits to elimate the number of deer. Sorry that I missed the overall intent of the dispute , its clearer now whom is the "jerk". I too pass less than 8pt., but I like my meat for the family.


----------



## Bowhunter24

No problem MAC. Everything is good now, the main friend of mine that was on that lease is over in turner county with me now, and we only have 6 of us on 650 acres, and three are family so it all worked out for the best


----------



## horsecreek

whats up mac???.....how the new land? jeff said you did well last yr after you got some yotes out the way...
need to do the same I think on ours...
hopefully will still be on the small lease as I may have some great help this yr...ive got a meeting with a stud and will have some different ammo for him this time. he has gotten away from an arrow and 3 m1 rounds...


----------



## mossyhorn

*doehunter*

doehunter can say whatever he wants he had achance at the land for same price he pays now but he opted to call names and act childish. this was not even his lease he screwed up his friends lease. anyway good riddence and good hunting.


----------



## horsecreek

ok guys....I need to find a smiley that has a guy falling out of a chair, roflmao.....


----------



## Bowhunter24

I love the name doehunter, becasue i will shoot me some does, sounds better than mossywhore. The thing about is that u didnt even have the balls to tell jason that u were gonna screw up the lease for him, u left me to tell him. Jason wasnt paying that price i was, he was not even on the other lease and paying what we pay there, u had an agreement with him, not me, so u screwed it for him. U still havent explained to the board her, how u are getting away with subleaseing ur land threw rayonier, pretty sneeky???????


----------



## Cletisbocephus

*come on guys*

come on guys, what's done is done. Its like the old saying "if you can't say something nice then don't say anything at all." Let's act like we are a little maturer than when our mothers told us that.


----------



## MAC-DC

Had a decent year Horsecreek. Did get 2 yotes, 3 pigs, some does and a very old 8 pt. Saw lots of deer but not a single turkey. Sure missed them, that lease from you was loaded with them. I dont hunt them but sure enjoyed watching them come and go. Best of luck to you next season, I know its been tough these last few years. You are due some good luck.


----------

